

Ask HN: My company is hiring. Which job boards have the best hackers? - eo3x0

Hiring is a pain - posting to the wrong job boards can mean thousands of resumes of the worst type. I've tried the StackOverflow, 37signals, and Techcrunch boards before with varying levels of success.&#60;p&#62;Of course, I understand that the best of the best don't ever visit job boards - they get jobs handed to them via referrals. Which job boards would you visit if you needed a job?
======
sghael
We run a webapp that partially solves this problem:
<http://ActiveInterview.com>

Create a custom interview questionnaire on our webapp, and include the link
for your candidates to take that interview (w/ webcam through browser) as part
of your posting on these various job boards. We aim to solve the problem of
having to sort to 'thousands of the resumes of the worst type'. Save time, get
a better understanding of your candidates (on video), and collaborate on
judging candidates with you extended hiring team.

Sorry for the gratitude plug, but I hope it's a relevant and useful answer.
Hit us up on twitter and we'll give you the HN discount :) @activeinterview

~~~
hajrice
+1 for the app. Looks pretty cool

------
ig1
I'm trying to solve this problem for the UK where the situation is even worse,
the market is dominated by recruiters and big generic IT job boards which are
spammed by recruiters.

I'm basically trying to solve the problem of thousands of unqualified resumes
by using a social hack, by only allowing companies which have rigorous hiring
policies to advertise. Hopefully that'll put off the mediocre developers from
even bothering with my site.

If anyone has suggestions for how to make a better developer job board then
I'd love to hear them.

------
Travis
My startup is going to (hopefully) be in this situation in a few months.

I think we're going to try the HN consultants list first, then look at the SO
job board. I want to hire someone as a consultant first, to get the feel of
how they work, then increase their hours / usage as needed.

~~~
iamdave
Will you be looking for a hiring consultant, by chance?

~~~
Travis
Never heard of a hiring consultant, actually. Do you have a little more
background on what you do and why I need your services?

~~~
iamdave
Here's a very abridged version: Companies reserve my services, outline their
hiring trends, detail how many hires they plan to make for the year. From this
I source talent to fill the positions, meet those goals and help coordinate
the hiring process beyond going to CareerBuilder, finding someone who's
looking for work and say "Wanna hire this guy?".

It's not really glorified recruiting as it much personnel asset analysis. It
goes beyond recommending job candidates to helping the company make strategic
use of their capital to use a better strategy in their entire hiring strategy.

Check my profile for an email, I'll outline my suggestions for startup
recruiting.

------
sidmitra
Check out the Gdocs compilation from the last thread this morning. You might
try posting there.

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1Y...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1YS1B0Yk5hcGZxWXgxNkhzc3c&hl=en)

------
kls
When I was in the market I used Indeed and SimplyHired. Posting to a whose
hiring post is always a good way to generate interest from some quality
people. As well what are you hiring for? What technologies.

------
staunch
Craigslist, then Dice, then Monster. Maybe 37 Signals or Techcrunch later.

------
Interface5
If you're looking for mobile app developers try <http://taptapjobs.com>

------
lovskogen
This one ;-)

------
theprodigy
Dice is a well known job board for technical people.

